# Deworming and Flea Control



## wolffeathers

(I did search and found the deworming thread, but still have a couple of questions)

It's summer here and the heat alone is enough to make one miserable. 

I put Frontline Plus on Goose today, but would also like to treat him with Ivomec for deworming.
Will Frontline Plus and Ivomec interact with each other?

Has anyone had troubles with Ivermectin sensitivities in Great Pyrs or Komondors? (I know they say becareful with Collies, but I wanted to be sure)

Thanks. We got an official weight on Goose today, 80lbs at a year old. It's about the right time of year for his Birthday.  

((He also made his first kill today. A young raccoon. No poultry fatalities!! Good boy! He did eat the raccoon, worms and all I'm sure. Ick, no kisses from you today! ))


----------



## Wolf Flower

Are you using Ivomec on the skin or orally? If orally, it shouldn't interact with the Frontline. Topically, I'm not sure.

I've not heard of Ivermectin sensitivies in LGD breeds, I give my Akbash Ivomec every month for HW preventative, and we've never had any problems.


----------



## wolffeathers

I wasn't sure which way to administer it. I was just getting ready to add that to the original post. 

Guess I'll be doing it orally.

Which dosage rates do you follow?


----------



## Goatress

I buy Pyrentel in the large bottle from Amazon.com. Use that for puppies. When older, for tapeworm and all other worms, I use Valbazen, liquid goat and sheep dewormer - a very little goes a long way. A $50 bottle will last you forever. It gets tapeworms and everything else, really cleans them out good AND you can use it on your goats or sheep too making it fiscally even more attractive for me. ;~)


----------



## mekasmom

Ivermectin is sold over the counter and will kill pretty much everything but tapeworms. If you are worried about those, you can get the prazi/ivermectin combo in horse wormer and just use very little. That is like a grain of rice size for a small dog and a size of a pea for a large dog. Ivermectin is ivermectin is ivermectin. That's the name of the chemical no matter what name it's sold under be it heart guard or horse wormer. Now, horse wormer is a higher concentration, as is pig wormer or cow wormer, but you can downsize the dosage. You can look up dosages on the web or ask your vet. Just remember it is a tiny, tiny amount needed. If you are trying to figure dosages, and it looks like a lot, then it's too much. TINY amount.

Imidacloprid is imidacloprid no matter what the label calls the product just like aspirin is aspirin no matter what the name on the label says. 

There are many imidacloprid preparations from Bayer that aren't labeled for dogs, but it is the same chemical. Advantage is 9%, while most of the others is a smaller concentration (weaker) solution of the chemical, but they still kill fleas because it is the same chemical. I won't say any more than that, but you can do a google search about it. Many people use bayer products of imidacloprid off label for flea prevention. Just make sure it is weaker than 9%, which I believe they all are.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Which dosage rates do you follow?


I've used Frontline Plus and Ivomec for years on all my dogs with no problems.

I give 1/10th ML per 10 lbs orally for all worms *except* tapes, and 1/10th ML TOTAL for Heartworms only


----------



## wolffeathers

Thanks everyone. 

I already have Ivomec on hand which is why I wanted to use it. There were some conflicting dosage rates online, so I wanted to hear what you guys used.


----------



## mawalla

Ivomec will kill heartworms and other intestinal parasites as well. But if your dog has heartworms it could be detrimental to his health as the worms die. You might consider having a heartworm test done on him first if he is over 6 months old and has never been treated or tested. Then treat him monthly if he is negative.


----------



## mekasmom

That's actually mis-information that has been circulating for a while. It won't hurt him whether he is positive or not. But it won't kill adult heartworms. 

Here's a link with reference I posted on that subject earlier. I just don't want to take the time to retype it--
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5141314&highlight=heartworm+ivermectin#post5141314


----------



## Wolf Flower

mekasmom said:


> That's actually mis-information that has been circulating for a while. It won't hurt him whether he is positive or not. But it won't kill adult heartworms.


That's not exactly true. Ivermectin doesn't kill adult heartworms with one dose, but they don't like it, and over time the adult heartworms will die from repeated exposure to it. The problem arises when the worms die and get dislodged from the heart; they can cause a pulmonary embolism. That's why you have to keep the dog calm and quiet during heartworm treatment--if the heart gets pumping hard, it can flush a dead worm into the lungs.

This is what my vet told me. He said that if you keep giving Ivermectin to a HW positive dog, it will kill all the worms eventually, but you don't know WHEN the worms are going to die, so you don't know when to keep the dog from exercising too hard.


----------



## mekasmom

Wolf Flower said:


> That's not exactly true. Ivermectin doesn't kill adult heartworms with one dose, but they don't like it, and over time the adult heartworms will die from repeated exposure to it.


I agree with you on this. Using repeated ivermectin dosings to kill the microfilarae (sp) and shorten the lifespan of any adult worms is actually safer for the dog's coronary system than it is to use the immiticide. That's why dogs with heart issues aren't always given the injections. But it is not true that ivermectin will kill a dog if it is given and they are already HW+. It's done quite often. Yet, you hear so many people that have been told that, and it is simply not true.
The only bad thing about treating HW+ dogs with ivermectin as opposed to immiticide is the time issue. It takes longer for the adult worms to die, so they have more time to continue to damage the heart.


----------



## JR05

What is the dosage for the Valbazen in a large dog such as a pyr. Is it only good for tapes or for regular worms too?


----------



## Goatress

JR05 3 ml does 100 pds if I am not mistaken (don't have the bottle sitting in front of me here, grin). It is good for a large spectrum of worms not just tape worms. A bottle is fifty bucks but you use such a tiny amount it will last you a long time.


----------



## lj_sunshine

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to say thank you to all who gave such great advice.

I have a very limited income and the information here is priceless. My dog is finally flea free! No small thing when you are talking about a Great Pyrenees. 

I had no idea that I could use the same worm meds I give the goats to the pup.

Thank you all! :goodjob:


----------



## siberian

We use the ivemec for swine , not cattle,


----------



## GoinHome

Yes, I'm in here late, too, and want to thank everyone for the information.

Adult heartworms only live about two years in the dog in the adult stage. So.... if you being administering ivomec as a preventive, you will get no new heartworms and the ones you have will die off in about two years. 

This is a choice some people make. Depends on a lot of things, I guess, but I've heard too many bad things about the cure.... I'd rather give my dog a chance to clear them in two years and be rid of them, if he has them. 

I did not know about the chance that they could all die off at once with the ivermectin once a month prevention. I am wondering about that and would like to learn more. Seems to me that once you begin treating, you would have continual die off of some worms as they reach maximum old age, so the dogs load would be reducing over time. That's just me making a guess. 

I also did not know that heavy exercise or excitement could be dangerous either. I am wondering about that and would like to learn more about that, too. 

Lots to learn. I think it may be worth taking a chance on starting the once a month, after all the info and hyper are evaluated.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

Here's a IPM sheet on fleas that runs down some of the nasty stuff they can transmit to dogs AND people: Fleas Management Guidelines--UC IPM

This is tailored for California, your own local university should have specs for your particular region.


----------



## lamoncha lover

siberian said:


> We use the ivemec for swine , not cattle,


this is what my vet advised. Also I just started the flea spot on that is notlabeled for animals. I think it is 1.9% so you have to use alot more then advantis/advantage but for 6.99 for a bottle that will last me and my multiple dogs a long time...seems like it is well worthit to me.


----------



## Looking4ewes

I never knew about the Imidacloprid. Many thanks for the info. I own many dogs and this will save me much money.


----------

